
Ask HN: Advice for a Solopreneur - throwaway_yc
I am starting a eCommerce site for selling motorcycle accessories. There will be 4 to 5 items only. 
I have no connection where I can promote the site. 
How to promote and run the business as a as solopreneur?
======
HHalvi
Do you have money to spend on Promotion? Invest on (converting) Ads

Do you have no money to spend on Promotions? Get Creative with how you promote
stuff. Reach out to Instagram/Twitter pages that post related to your niche
and aren’t that big that they would like to charge you for it.

Get your friends, family to actively talk about you.

Reach out to anyone who buys from you your site and get as much info as
possible. When you understand who your customers are, where are they coming
from and why did they buy from you you will have the right amount of insights
to get a gut feeling about what, where and how to get your next set of users.

Also reach out to people and ask for help, sometimes it’s all that it takes(as
long as you value their time and be respectful) :)

